# 6 điều thú vị giúp bạn am hiểu hơn về nước hoa



## thuhoai (12/6/18)

*Hiện nay, việc sử dụng nước hoa để trở nên lôi cuốn và quyến rũ hơn đã trở thành một điều vô cùng quen thuộc, không chỉ với phái nữ mà còn với các đấng mày râu. Hãy cùng tìm hiểu một số điều thú vị về nước hoa bạn nhé!*

*Nước hoa ở Pháp vẫn luôn là số 1*

Dẫn lời một người rất am hiểu về nước hoa ở Việt Nam: “Mặc dù có ý kiến cho rằng trong lĩnh vực thời trang, Pháp đã mất vị trí độc tôn vào tay Ý và Mỹ. Tuy nhiên khi nói về nước hoa, Pháp vẫn là số 1. Với lịch sử hơn 300 năm đi đầu trong ngành công nghiệp sản xuất nước hoa hiện đại, Pháp là ngôi nhà của nhiều nhãn hiệu nước hoa danh tiếng nhất cũng như được ưa chuộng nhất như Chanel, Lancôme, Ralph Lauren, Giorgio Armani, Paloma Picasso, Christian Dior, Kenzo, Yves Saint-Laurent, Nina Ricci v.v.”



​
Bởi luôn là điểm đến của những ai yêu thích nước hoa nên thông thường khi muốn tung ra một sản phẩm nước hoa mới, các nhà sản xuất sẽ tiến hành thử nghiệm tại thị trường Pháp trước. Một khi thành công ở đó, sản phẩm sẽ được điều chỉnh phù hợp (về chiến lược thương mại, chính sách giá cả…) rồi mới tung ra ở các thị trường Âu, Mỹ, Á… Từ đó, có thể nói hầu hết các loại nước hoa Pháp là “nước hoa F1” với đầy đủ đặc tính thiết kế ban đầu, và là lựa chọn số một của những người am hiểu về nước hoa.

*Xu hướng sử dụng nước hoa ở Việt Nam khá chậm so với các nước phương Tây*

Nói xu hướng sử dụng nước hoa ở Việt Nam khá chậm so với các nước ở phương Tây không phải là không có lý do. Thứ nhất, đến bây giờ, người Việt Nam mới bắt đầu dành nhiều thời gian quan tâm đến mỹ phẩm, các loại chăm sóc da, chăm sóc tóc hay thời trang quần áo, giày dép… chứ chưa có điều kiện nhiều quan tâm đến mùi hương. Cũng bởi vì ngoài nước hoa, chúng ta cũng có thể sử dụng một số loại mỹ phẩm khác để tạo ra hương thơm đặc trưng cho mình, và cũng bởi vì giá của một chai nước hoa thật không phải là rẻ.

Hầu hết người phương Tây khi sử dụng nước hoa đều kết hợp với những loại mỹ phẩm khác có mùi đồng bộ với nhau như sữa tắm, xà phòng tắm, dưỡng thể, khử mùi, thậm chí cả sáp thơm trong tủ quần áo. Vì vậy, khi xuất hiện, họ luôn có một hương thơm đặc trưng của riêng mình. Trường hợp không thể chọn được các loại mỹ phẩm có hương thơm đồng bộ, họ sẽ chọn dùng những sản phẩm không pha hương liệu, không có mùi trước rồi cuối cùng mới phủ nước hoa bên ngoài.



​
Xu hướng nước hoa ở phương Tây luôn được các nhà sản xuất cập nhật kịp thời và chi tiết đến người tiêu dùng, giúp họ chủ động lựa chọn sản phẩm phù hợp với xu hướng. Trong khi đó thông tin về nước hoa ở Việt Nam rất nghèo nàn, thiếu nguồn tham khảo chính thống. Điều này làm cho người tiêu dùng Việt Nam khá thiệt thòi. Đa số sản phẩm bán chạy ở Tp. HCM và Hà Nội hiện nay có thời gian sản xuất cách đây trên 10 năm, nghĩa là xu hướng sử dụng nước hoa ở Việt Nam chậm hơn thế giới cả chục năm.

*Nên kết hợp nhiều loại nước hoa với nhau để tạo cho mình một phong cách riêng biệt*

Ngày nay có nhiều loại nước hoa với mùi hương phong phú giúp bạn tự tin khi đi làm, đi dạ hội hay chơi thể thao… Nếu có điều kiện, chúng ta nên dùng kết hợp nhiều loại nước hoa để thể hiện được cái tôi cá nhân của mình trong những hoàn cảnh khác nhau.

Ngoài ra, nếu bạn thường xuyên sử dụng một loại nước hoa, khứu giác có thể sẽ quen với mùi đó và kết quả là bạn rất dễ sử dụng nước hoa quá liều. Vì vậy, bạn nên thay đổi sang loại nước hoa khác sau một thời gian sử dụng để giúp mình không bị “chai lì” với một mùi nào cụ thể.



​
Nét quyến rũ nhất của nước hoa chính là giúp điều khiển một cách khéo léo mùi hương của cơ thể, tác động tích cực đến tâm lý của chính chúng ta và người xung quanh. Vì vậy việc chọn hương nước hoa đúng phong cách và đúng hoàn cảnh sẽ làm bạn thêm tự tin, quyến rũ cũng như tạo ấn tượng tốt đẹp với mọi người.

Để làm được điều đó bạn cần phải có sự tinh tường về mùi hương và hiểu rõ chính bản thân mình để có sự chọn lựa thật phù hợp, tinh tế. Nếu bạn tham dự buổi tiệc có rất ít người quen và muốn thu hút người khác bởi mùi hương của mình, bạn nên chọn những loại dành cho ban đêm (có ghi chữ “night” hoặc “midnight”). Ngược lại, nếu quanh bạn là bạn bè và người thân thì một mùi thơm nhẹ nhàng, quen thuộc sẽ giúp bạn có được sự gần gũi với họ hơn.

Nếu bạn cần một loại nước hoa cho những chuyến dã ngoại cùng người yêu hoặc cùng gia đình thì nên chọn những sản phẩm có mùi hương vô cùng tươi mát, phóng khoáng nhưng không kém phần quyến rũ, lôi cuốn. Còn nếu là môi trường công sở vốn nghiêm túc thì bạn nên sử dụng những mùi hương hơi cổ điển, trầm ấm, sang trọng và lịch thiệp. Và ngay cả khi bạn chơi thể thao bạn cũng cần một loại hương để “đánh bay” mùi trên cơ thể bạn!

*Phân biệt nước hoa thật giả*

Nước hoa giả đã trở thành một vấn đề rất phổ biến. Thật không dễ dàng để nhận ra đâu là nước hoa giả hoặc nước hoa thật vì công nghệ hiện đại gần như có thể sản xuất các lọ nước hoa giống y như thật. Nhằm tránh việc bỏ ra cả khối tiền rồi mua nhầm nước hoa giả, các bạn cần nhớ kỹ 2 nguyên tắc khi mua nước hoa:

Không tham giá rẻ: Tuyệt đối không hy vọng sẽ “vớ bở” một sản phẩm nước hoa thật với giá rẻ bất ngờ. Không thể có một chai nước hoa chính hiệu ở trong nước Việt Nam với giá rẻ hơn giá của sản phẩm bán tại chính nước sở tại sản xuất ra sản phẩm đó.



​
Kiểm tra mùi hương trước khi mua: Đây là nguyên tắc đảm bảo nhất. Nếu bạn đã biết mùi một chai nước hoa nào đó rồi thì hãy thử mùi để so sánh. Nếu là mùi hương mới thì bạn hãy thử và cảm nhận kỹ xem hương nước hoa đó khi xịt có hắc/nồng/cay hương cồn không? Sau đó đợi khoảng 30 phút nếu vẫn còn mùi và có hương thơm dễ chịu, sảng khoái thì mới chính là nước hoa thật.

Ngoài ra bạn cũng có thể tham khảo thêm Mẹo phân biệt nước hoa thật – giả.

*Tuyệt đối không nên dùng nước hoa giả*

Người Việt vẫn chưa có nhiều cơ hội được tiếp xúc với nền văn minh nướchoa và nhiều người vẫn cho rằng đó là “xa xỉ phẩm”. Cũng bởi vì vậy mà nhiều người tiêu dùng mua hàng nhái và hàng kém chất lượng một phần là do không thể phân biệt được đâu là hàng thật, phần nữa là vì giá cả của những sản phẩm này khá rẻ. Tuy nhiên, tác hại của những sản phẩm được làm giả là không thể xem nhẹ. Nước hoa giả có thể có tác động tiêu cực, nguy hiểm đến da và gây hại cho sức khỏe của chúng ta.

Nước hoa thật luôn được kiểm tra rất gắt gao về thành phần và tính an toàn với người dùng. Trong khi đó nhiều nghiên cứu đã khẳng định các thành phần trong nước hoa giả thường là độc hại. Khi sử dụng, bạn thường xuyên xịt nước hoa lên mặt cổ và cổ tay của mình. Những vị trí đó trên cơ thể rất nhạy cảm với hóa chất. Các sản phẩm nước hoa kém chất lượng có thể gây ra dị ứng, ngứa, phát ban, kích ứng da, thậm chí làm nhiễm trùng da và các hậu quả khác.



​
Vì vậy, ngay cả nếu nước hoa giả có rẻ hơn thì bạn vẫn phí tiền mua nó. Hơn nữa, theo thời gian, nước hoa giả sẽ có mùi khó chịu làm bản thân người sử dụng mất tự tin trong giao tiếp và ảnh hưởng đến tâm trạng của những người xung quanh.

*Làm sao để biết được giá trị thật của một chai nước hoa xịn?*

Các bạn có thể tham khảo giá tại hệ thống website của Sephora tương ứng cho thị trường Pháp và Mỹ tại các địa chỉ sau đây:

– Thị trường Pháp: http://www.sephora.fr. Trang này niêm yết bằng EURO nên các bạn nhân giá sản phẩm với 28.000 sẽ có mức giá gốc để tham khảo.

– Thị trường Mỹ: http://www.sephora.com. Trang này niêm yết bằng USD nên các bạn nhân giá sản phẩm với 21.000 sẽ có mức giá gốc để tham khảo.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

